# Labels



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Random one. What are people using to label spray bottles, if anything? I've tried a few different perm markers, and they all just come off. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Sharpie and then stop spilling stuff down the bottle :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve a label printer - so if I want to keep a bottle for a specific product only, then I’ll print one out (it’s a brother label printer I think).


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

350Chris said:


> Sharpie and then stop spilling stuff down the bottle


Tried a sharpie. Find wet hands just bring it off.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’d be interested in this, at the moment I use the smell to tell the difference &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Dymo label printer for me


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sharpie on blue detailing masking tape


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

camerashy said:


> Sharpie on blue detailing masking tape


That's a good shout. I thought about adress labels but figures they'd start to break up in no time. I'll give the tape a whirl.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Sharpie (allow to dry) then a little bit of clear coat over the top of the writing :thumb:


----------



## Chrisxtype (Aug 13, 2019)

Permanent marker on gaffer tape,


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'd be interested in this, at the moment I use the smell to tell the difference


Better than going by taste haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

JoranRaven said:


> Dymo label printer for me


This is what I use but the labels don't really stick very well. Tried plastic and paper tape but neither seem to stay stuck for long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

JoranRaven said:


> Dymo label printer for me


+1 aldi had them for £14.99 on their special buys last week i think.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Dymo label printer for me also.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Got a label printer from costco because it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> This is what I use but the labels don't really stick very well. Tried plastic and paper tape but neither seem to stay stuck for long.
> I found the same thing so when it peels I simply stick it down with some superglue - after a full decontamination of the area of course. The same happens if you stick them on electrical plugs, the heat affects the adhesive and causes the labels to peel. Apparently you can get Dymo labels with extra strong adhesive.
> Alternatively, but not as neat, (which surely is what detailing is all about) is the blue tape and a Sharpie method which I use when I can't be bothered to go a print a label.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'll have a look for the tape with extra strong adhesive. A full decon is always carried out before application, well area roughened and ipa wipe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> This is what I use but the labels don't really stick very well. Tried plastic and paper tape but neither seem to stay stuck for long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try keying the surface a bit with a scuff pad or similar, I personally haven't but the few bottles I labelled are rough textured


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Dymo Label Machine or Brother Label Machine
Genuine tape has the best adhesive
If you get the 12mm versions, you can overlay some 19mm sellotape if they don't stick properly.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Sharpie on blue detailing masking tape


Same for me. The tape does come off eventually but lasts a good length of time first.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Marve said:


> Same for me. The tape does come off eventually but lasts a good length of time first.


I also find that if you reuse bottles when you take the old label off it leaves some adhesive behind which aids bonding


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I decided to standardise all my bottle..so bought these and they come with label attached.


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

https://www.labelzone.co.uk/dymo-rhino-4200-hand-held-label-printer-s0955950


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I don’t use any labels, I simply remember what is in each bottle by appearance.

I leave things in their factory bottles if they are the right size, if I decant 5l bottles etc then all of my spray bottles / flip top bottles that I decant in to are Autoglym. 

The only 2 that look near identical are my mixed/diluted APC and Chemical Guys Fabric Clean, I differentiate between those because although the spray heads are identical designs, one is all white whereas the other is white/red. I know the white/red spray head is the APC.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Sharpie on blue detailing masking tape


Going to use this tomorrow on a few bottles :thumb:


----------



## Danny_T (Feb 11, 2015)

Going to try a few of these


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Brother label printer.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Dymo Labelwriter 450 for me


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8x-Car-D...489641?hash=item2cbd0fca29:g:rB0AAOSwsfpZ40Qq

Don't know how good they are or if they will stick, just noticed them while browsing.
There's different ones if you search.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I am going to try making some labels on cut up pieces of paper then laminate and superglue onto my bottles. Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick-ST said:


> I am going to try making some labels on cut up pieces of paper then laminate and superglue onto my bottles. Will let you know how I get on!


I'd be tempted to try to put some bend in the laminate when it's just out of the machine and still hot - might be better bet for sticking to your bottles ?


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

I use the Dymo one (Aldi sometimes have it @ £14.99 as mentioned earlier by Graeme)
Toolstation have a deal on a Brother one at the moment.

https://www.toolstation.com/brother-pte110-handheld-label-printer/p56706


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Use a Brother label maker, not had any issues with them coming off.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I bought some glossy transparent labels on an A4 sheet to print them out on.

Tried a few other methods including a dymo printer and they just didn't last and didn't look that nice. So will see how these go, will share a pic later when I get chance.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Another for sharpie on masking tape. Have in past used dremel engraver to write on the trigger head. Worked but discovered sharpie was more easily identified.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> I'd be tempted to try to put some bend in the laminate when it's just out of the machine and still hot - might be better bet for sticking to your bottles ?


Good shout! :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

These are mine, I printed them onto plastic labels using a laser printer and they turned out quite well and they're waterproof too.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> I've a label printer - so if I want to keep a bottle for a specific product only, then I'll print one out (it's a brother label printer I think).


Ditto here, I find it can help with label adhesion if you cover the label with clear parcel sellotape.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Same here
12mm Dymo or Brother tape
Covered over with 19mm sellotape


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Aldi had the dyno one and it's great! If you get the plastic tape they are pretty hardy too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

piston_warrior said:


> These are mine, I printed them onto plastic labels using a laser printer and they turned out quite well and they're waterproof too.


Mate if I was to send you money could you print me labels out like that please?


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Walesy. said:


> I decided to standardise all my bottle..so bought these and they come with label attached.


Where did you buy those bottles from plse?


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

piston_warrior said:


> These are mine, I printed them onto plastic labels using a laser printer and they turned out quite well and they're waterproof too.


Where did you buy those bottles from plse?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

dhali said:


> Where did you buy those bottles from plse?


They look remarkably like the Atomiza Handi hold that I bought from Slims. A really good bottle for the price. The slim neck and bulbous section rear the top makes them really good to hold and use.

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/atomiza-handi-hold-spray-bottle-947ml.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

mirdif64 said:


> I use the Dymo one (Aldi sometimes have it @ £14.99 as mentioned earlier by Graeme)
> Toolstation have a deal on a Brother one at the moment.
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/brother-pte110-handheld-label-printer/p56706


Cheers for that. Just ordered one. Will come in handy for various chargers around the house as well as bottles.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

These are the labels I made:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Scottland said:


> These are the labels I made:


Looks great! where did you buy the labels and printer?


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

the_jj said:


> Looks great! where did you buy the labels and printer?


Just from eBay, just search for glossy inkjet labels. It's just a normal printer, nothing special


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Scottland said:


> Just from eBay, just search for glossy inkjet labels. It's just a normal printer, nothing special


They look spot on!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Had a mess about with my mrs' cutting machine and some vinyl, got some potential


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Mutt’s nuts that JJJ. You should be taking orders.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Had a mess about with my mrs' cutting machine and some vinyl, got some potential


They look fantastic :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

It's kind of active, been wandering round the house looking for things to label, this is the old peanut butter tub that holds batteries for recycling, I now don't have to look into it to know what it is


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> It's kind of active, been wandering round the house looking for things to label, this is the old peanut butter tub that holds batteries for recycling, I now don't have to look into it to know what it is


That looks mint 👌what kind of printer does this mate


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

This will be a vinyl cutter that whizzes through the top layer of an adhesive vinyl sheet. A mate of mine does graphics, the printer is pretty cool but not one the average punter will be buying.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Pretty accessible to consumers, take a look at Brother Scan n Cut, or models from Cricut or Silhouette, essentially plotters with blades that can cut a whole stack of different materials. Not a trivial purchase but not specialist either, start about 180.

Mrs has a Scan n Cut for crafty stuff, I just hijacked it.


----------

